# UKCA Merchandise Store



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2015)

NOW OPEN!!

*UKCA Merchandise Store*

*http://www.ukca.org/ukca-store*

Currently featuring two items including the long awaited UK Competitors Jacket which is now available for pre-order!

We have to get a certain number of orders before we can begin producing the jackets so remember, the sooner you guys get your pre-orders in, the sooner you get your jackets!

The jackets will be ready for UKC, and so we have added a shipping option called "Collect at UKC" which is of course free. This can be used for the polo shirts if you wish, although they may be available for shipping sooner. 

Happy shopping!!!


----------



## Berd (Sep 14, 2015)

Yay! Early birthday present here we come!


----------



## Myachii (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh my that isn't cheap.

Oh well, most likely be buying it anyway because it's AWESOME


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 14, 2015)

So, what if I'm not cubing for UK nationality-wise? 

I guess its still ok to get one right? (Considering it only says UKCA not UK)


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 14, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> So, what if I'm not cubing for UK nationality-wise?
> 
> I guess its still ok to get one right? (Considering it only says UKCA not UK)



Yeah, you may buy one!


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm planning on getting one but can't think of a decent nickname does anyone have any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 14, 2015)

We recommend either first name or second name unless you are known by something else within reason, for example I am very commonly known as Mollerz.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 15, 2015)

Ewww, _what did you do to the jacket_? Adding a massive Rubik's logo with all it's colours on the front completely spoiled the neatness of the design. Like, I don't mind the Rubik's brand being represented in some way, especially if they'd get butthurt if it wasn't included, but couldn't you make the logo black and white and/or smaller? Or maybe move it to somewhere else, like the other sleeve?

Dunno, the logo just looks really obnoxious, and (for me at least) draws attention of the eye faster than the UKCA logo does, which really shouldn't be the case.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 15, 2015)

I think all that can be said is that it's impossible to please everyone.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 15, 2015)

Quick poll, vote away: http://strawpoll.me/5491879


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 15, 2015)

Just to make sure my point is clear, I don't care that there's a Rubik's logo on the jacket. I don't mind wearing apparel that uses their logo, I do wear that red Rubik's wristband to comps and meetups, afterall. I just think having a big one on the front in full colour kind of kills the aesthetic that made Billy's original preview in the other thread look so cool.

I'm sure it'd look better with something like this.


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 15, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> I'm planning on getting one but can't think of a decent nickname does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Swaggio, fabdabs? 

I will definitely get one  It will look awesome with #savagelife on the back


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 15, 2015)

Without the Rubik's logo, customs might turn up and seize the jackets for violating their copyright...


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 15, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Just to make sure my point is clear, I don't care that there's a Rubik's logo on the jacket. I don't mind wearing apparel that uses their logo, I do wear that red Rubik's wristband to comps and meetups, afterall. I just think having a big one on the front in full colour kind of kills the aesthetic that made Billy's original preview in the other thread look so cool.
> 
> I'm sure it'd look better with something like this.



i do prefer this to the other one as the black and white logo just looks better on the white jacket in my opinion


----------



## Myachii (Sep 15, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Just to make sure my point is clear, I don't care that there's a Rubik's logo on the jacket. I don't mind wearing apparel that uses their logo, I do wear that red Rubik's wristband to comps and meetups, afterall. I just think having a big one on the front in full colour kind of kills the aesthetic that made Billy's original preview in the other thread look so cool.
> 
> I'm sure it'd look better with something like this.



I'm sorry but I completely disagree. I think the coloured Rubik's logo looks amazing, and the black and white logo would mean that the UKCA logo would look ugly. 
In my opinion it should all be coloured. But, if not, then all of it should be black and white. I think a black and white Rubik's logo with a coloured UKCA logo wouldn't look right.
Just my thoughts.

And I am definitely having Myachii on mine


----------



## Thaynara (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice job Billy !
But I have a question...how "small'' would the small size Polo be? I'm asking this because every comp t-shirt you guys make looks like a dress on me, perhaps because it's not a women's fit. I am cosidering ordering it but would like to know the sizes and also if a women fit can be available.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 15, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I think a black and white Rubik's logo with a coloured UKCA logo wouldn't look right.
> Just my thoughts.



Did a quick shop, I think it looks fine.
http://s13.postimg.org/a7gi2yx1j/UKJacket_Logo.png


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thaynara said:


> Nice job Billy !
> But I have a question...how "small'' would the small size Polo be? I'm asking this because every comp t-shirt you guys make looks like a dress on me, perhaps because it's not a women's fit. I am cosidering ordering it but would like to know the sizes and also if a women fit can be available.



I've added the size info to the pages in case that helps anyone!
Jacket
Polo


----------



## SerpentineCubes (Sep 15, 2015)

I really want one but they are in huge sizes! Even the XS on the polo shirts would be huge on me!


----------



## Thaynara (Sep 15, 2015)

Billy is it possible to have a ladies only order for the polo shirt ? If we ought to have a permanent UKCA shirt i'd have it right fitted  Can always e-mail UK girls and see how many are interested!


----------



## confusedcuber (Sep 15, 2015)

What does the money go to? Or is there no profit?

Also I've wondered before why there's no donatations options on the website (or wca for that matter), you'd prolly get some people that'd like to support uk cubing.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 15, 2015)

confusedcuber said:


> What does the money go to? Or is there no profit?



There is basically no profit from this merchandise. All profits we do actually make go towards competitions in the form of venues, equipment etc.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2015)

I have to agree with Tyler.
Rubik's is loud and obnoxious (I know, look who's talking, right?) and kinda spoils the jacket for me.

Don't get me wrong I'll buy it anyway but it's nice to see it's not just me who thinks it looks out of place.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 15, 2015)

I think it's a big shame that some of you guys seem almost offended by the logo of what we love the most and why we are all here...

Not to mention the company which gives us so much support in so many different ways. But I guess that's just my opinion. 

This is the alternative: 







Could the people that raised their concern please let us know that they are happy with this as a compromise?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2015)

That looks great. I also liked the one Tyler produced with the colour removed from Rubik's.

Edit - I'm not offended by the Logo, it was just over powering in the last design IMO.

Edit2 - I just saw the polo shirt. It look's good on the black to me.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 16, 2015)

To shove it to the side AND remove it's color would be a bit of an insult really. Especially if it's the only piece of embroidery without color.

We think the logos on each sleeve compliment each other nicely while giving the limelight to UKCA.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2015)

I wasn't saying remove the colour from the sleeve. Sorry if I gave that impression.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks _a lot_ better, thank you.



BillyRain said:


> I think it's a big shame that some of you guys seem almost offended by the logo of what we love the most and why we are all here...
> 
> Not to mention the company which gives us so much support in so many different ways. But I guess that's just my opinion.



I wasn't offended by the logo at all. Did I not make it clear enough that I have nothing against there being a Rubik's logo somewhere on the Jacket? Read back on my posts, not once have I asked you to remove it completely. The only things I have suggested are ways to make it fit the design better, because frankly, with the logo as large as it was and on front like that, it stuck out too much. Though maybe I was a little bit harsh about it, which I apologise for.

I don't care who's logo is on there. _What I do care about_ is the Jacket _looking good_. I don't like spending almost £50 of my money on a single item of clothing if it doesn't look all that great. I'm pretty sure everyone else against the previous design feels the same. Please don't paint me out as just a whingebag who has zero respect for- and is just trying to spite the Rubik's brand, because this isn't the case.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 16, 2015)

Happy about the feedback - I totally saw what Tyler was getting at and suggested moving to the sleeve. It is a UKCA product, not a Rubik's product and it's good to make that clearer.

When phrased in the correct tone and way, suggestions/criticisms are a valuable thing.

p.s. Thank you Billy for designing


----------



## Myachii (Sep 16, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> I think all that can be said is that it's impossible to please everyone.



This is true for me now. The Rubik's on the front opposite the UKCA logo looked great to me, considering we kinda owe Rubik's for this hobby of ours. But it's not like I can change anything back so I guess I'll have to live with it.

Will be making a preorder soon.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2015)

ORDER DEADLINE FOR COLLECTION AT UKC = 11th October

Please get your orders in before this date or you may have to wait a pretty long time after for the next round of production. 

Don't be left out... be in the cool gang.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 5, 2015)

Order deadline is in less than a week! Get your orders in!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 5, 2015)

If it helps anyone further than the size guide, a Medium fits me comfortably. I usually take a small so that means the small will be a small small... if that makes sense


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 12, 2015)

2 MORE ORDERS NEEDED BEFORE PRODUCTION CAN START

If you have yet to order please do so immediately. If we don't get two more jacket orders by tomorrow at the latest, there is a possibility that we may need to scrap the idea and refund all orders.


----------



## SerpentineCubes (Oct 13, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> If we don't get two more jacket orders by tomorrow at the latest, there is a possibility that we may need to scrap the idea and refund all orders.


I really hope the two orders are placed, I really want one of these and I'm sure lots of other people do too


----------

